# Breeder for brown standard within driving distance to S California, or shipping?



## DogTalk (Oct 24, 2020)

We are interested in a brown male standard for a companion. Temperament and health are our top concerns.

We live in Southern California (Pacific Palisades) and can drive to anywhere in California or other Western states to pick up a puppy. I see that some breeders ship. We would be fine with shipping too as long as it is safe for the puppy.

An ideal time for us to get a puppy would be around Christmas/New Year’s as we could devote lots of time to getting the puppy acclimated. However, we are willing to wait to find the right puppy, ideally sometime in 2021.

We had a deep brown standard poodle with an amazing sweet funny personality that lived to age 13 and died 3 years ago. We currently have no pets.

I’ve begun to get interested in the possibility of therapy dog training. I do work with people suffering from PTSD. It would be great to have a dog with a temperament where therapy dog training could be an option.

We are a couple in our 50's, very active (daily walks), and both work partially at home so someone is home almost all the time. There is a dog park very near our home. (We are hoping that this dog park could help us to socialize a puppy despite living in a time of social distancing.)

My boyfriend loves the solid brown poodles. I appreciate the look of the solids and also the unique look of the brown phantoms or brown mismatch/abstract. It does seem like it could be more difficult to find a reputable breeder that has multicolored (I believe that is not permitted in Breeders of Merit breeding programs?), but if we found such a breeder that would be nice too.

PS I see some conversations about brown standard breeders on this site but some of the recommendations seem out of date. 

Any referrals to breeders or helpful links are welcome!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

what would you call driving distance?
Bjou focuses on browns and Apricots. 





__





Standard poodle puppies, Standard poodles,Red standard poodles, Dark red standard poodles,Standard poodle puppies for sale, AKC Red standard poodle, doodles, labradoodle, Goldendoodle, bernadoodle, Australian Cobberdog


Red Standard Poodles, Brown Standard Poodles. AKC Chocolate Standard Poodles



www.bijoupoodles.com





i've heard their poodles can be shotty though, depends on what you end up with


----------



## DogTalk (Oct 24, 2020)

We live outside of Los Angeles. I was thinking about driving Western states, CA, WA, OR, NV, AZ, CO... and then shipping might be an option for other states? 

What does "shotty" refer to?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

hit or miss. Wait a bit, im sure somebody will comment on them. No doubt, they are a good breeder but they aren't as impressive as they seem.

I'd still call them reputable though


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

If you haven't seen this resource, please check it out. Look thru the health resources, look for the Poodle Club for your area for breeder referrals, look thru the multistate listings, too, then scroll to your desired search states.









California - The Poodle Club of America







poodleclubofamerica.org





You'll need to look at the sites to see who's breeding for brown. Use the UKC and gooddog.com to find more on parti breeders. UKC is a pure bred registry also and allows multicolor poodles to compete in all, but are shown in the conformation ring only against other parti's. The solid colors only compete against other solid colors in that ring.

(someone will check me or I'll update if I'm remembering incorrectly)

Purebred multi color poodles are AKC registerable but are not able to compete in the conformation ring, They can participate in other AKC competitions. I haven't heard about BoM not being allowed to breed them. I'll look into that.

Don't be concerned about the recommended breeders online sites being outdated, if they are. That's as likely to mean they focus more on their poodles, and don't be concerned about comments here being out of date. If the comments are positive (OFA health testing, stands behind their poodles, etc, it's probably still true.









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## DogTalk (Oct 24, 2020)

Thank you Rose n Poos. I will check out these sites. 

When I referenced out-of-date sites I just meant that there are some older threads on the topic of finding breeders but many of the links no longer work and/or some breeders don't appear to be actively breeding.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

MsIbuki said:


> Isn't it more reasonable to take a plane instead of driving such a long distance and losing a lot of time for that trip?


This thread was originally started several months ago. Covid was adding uncertainty to the air travel situation.


----------

